# North Colorado backcountry



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

You might check out the Agnes Lake area up the West side of Cameron Pas for anything from 35deg slopes to 50deg chutes. The Agnes Lake trailhead is about an hour and fifteen from Steamboat. Pick up the Mount Richtofen quad or check out topozone.com:
http://topozone.com/map.asp?lat=40.48167&lon=-105.90278


----------



## Lightcap (Oct 23, 2003)

That's pretty much exactly what I was looking for. If we were going to get up for some good vertical, how much of a hike is it? Just wondering about what time in the morning we should get on the trail.


----------

